# Screen closes too quick



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

The enter pin screen on my Samsung Galaxy S4 closes extremely fast. I push the power button and the screen opens, but then at 2 to 3 seconds the screen will close . One has to be very quick to enter the pin number to sign in. Any one had this problem please?See attached. :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This will only turn off if you don't touch the screen. To adjust it:

Android Tablet’s Power Off and Sleep Options - For Dummies


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Julie Frances said:


> The enter pin screen on my Samsung Galaxy S4 closes extremely fast. I push the power button and the screen opens, but then at 2 to 3 seconds the screen will close . One has to be very quick to enter the pin number to sign in. Any one had this problem please?See attached. :smile:


Yes, i see, touching the screen anywhere will keep it open.:smile:


----------

